# New River Honey Bees in West Virginia



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i've no experience with them ruthie, but had a chance to see a presentation from someone in the queen breeding cooperative that new river is part of. here is a link to new river, but there are other members of the cooperative listed under the 'breeders' tab:

http://www.mountainstatequeens.com/index.php/breeders/jason-bragg/


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

squarepeg said:


> i've no experience with them ruthie, but had a chance to see a presentation from someone in the queen breeding cooperative that new river is part of. here is a link to new river, but there are other members of the cooperative listed under the 'breeders' tab:
> 
> http://www.mountainstatequeens.com/index.php/breeders/jason-bragg/


Thank you Squarepeg


----------



## mahobee (Apr 24, 2013)

I had ordered from Dan O'Hanlon in the past. He is retiring, and recommended Jason at New River. I have had good experiences with the Mountain State Group, and would trust Jason to be a good breeder.


----------

